# Portland, Seattle and Denva



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Denver Gets:

Ruben Patterson, 30, 1 more season of $6.6 million
Reggie Evans, 25, free agent to be...

Seattle Gets:
Earl Watson
2nd Round Pick from Denver
Bryon Russell

Portland Gets:
Vitali Potapepakatenkooo
Vo Lenard


Not a bad deal, but no shooter still... :biggrin: :curse:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That suprised me that Denver didn't get a shooter. I bet all 3 of these teams still make another deal... stay tuned.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I wouldn't doubt it if Nene and Patterson get shipped for a surprise shooter.

Maybe somebody like...well, somebody...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I want Q-Rich on this team.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't. He has a bad back. I'd rather see Jamal Crawford out here.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd take either. If Crawford plays nice under George it'd be very very nice. However Q is much less of a risk.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Karl supposidly like Patterson.

At this point I'd like to see Denver resign Nene, but with Patterson's deal (1 year 6.6 or so million) that may be difficult.

I don't understand why Kronke a billionaire refuses to pay the luxury tax. The guy says he loves basketball first and wont pay for a big winner!

WHERE IS PAUL PIERCE!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The DenverPost also says that Bryon Russel was sent to Seattle as well.

We bringing Hodge back up, signing Wes Person, or donig another trade? We have roster space now.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Getting rid of Watson for so little disturbs me. It shows that Kiki really doesn't understand what this team needs. Adding a rebounder like Evans is nice, but we needed a shooter. On top of that, Ruben Patterson is a trouble-maker. I don't like the trade.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> Karl supposidly like Patterson.
> 
> At this point I'd like to see Denver resign Nene, but with Patterson's deal (1 year 6.6 or so million) that may be difficult.
> 
> ...


then why not go after bonzi wells???

his contract expires after this year, and he is a REAL starter at least...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> I don't understand why Kronke a billionaire refuses to pay the luxury tax. The guy says he loves basketball first and wont pay for a big winner!



Hey I have an idea. Give me $100 so you can eat a steak that you can eat down the street for free. I don't think any of us would just piss away money if we didn't have to.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Hey I have an idea. Give me $100 so you can eat a steak that you can eat down the street for free. I don't think any of us would just piss away money if we didn't have to.


Uhhh????

Look at teams that are paying the Luxury Tax (except of course the Knicks) and then see what their records are! 

Spurs
Mavericks
Pistons (soon to be)

Now look at the Nuggets...they need legit shooters and the only way you are going to get them is with a payroll over the cap. It's simple.

The part about pissing away money for no reason is ridiculous. The 'no reason' part is a ******* Championship, is that a good enough reason? YOu gotta buy it. I'm sorry you don't get it, but as a TrailBlazer fan I wouldn't expect you would. Thanks for the Felon by the way...

If you intend on buying a sports team then you'd better be willing to pay the price. If you want to stay under the cap then you also stay away from the Elite Status. If that's what you want as an owner that is okay, but let us know if you want mediocrity or if you want a championship like you've been telling Denver fans that's what you want Kronke!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Getting rid of Watson for so little disturbs me. It shows that Kiki really doesn't understand what this team needs. Adding a rebounder like Evans is nice, but we needed a shooter. On top of that, Ruben Patterson is a trouble-maker. I don't like the trade.


Ruben isn't a trouble maker. The only recent problems he has had in Portland were because he didn't want to accept not playing because of Portland's youth movement.

Ruben doesn't add much shooting, but he is an effective slasher and greatly improves the Nuggets perimeter defense.

The one downside to this trade is that the Nuggets don't have Evans' bird rights because Evans took the qualifying offer. He is a beautiful fit for the Nuggets.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I think Ruben Patterson will be a good player with the Nugs. Sure he can't shoot, but like they are saying on the Radio. Patterson is a warrior. The guy loves to play and now he'll get a chance to win!

Reggie Evans has never met a rebound he didn't like. The guy is a Najera type energy guy with great rebouding ability. He'll present a challenge to Camby on the glass! Denver needed help down low, even with my guy Kleiza perhaps losing minutes Evans may help.

I'm really glad Denver steered away from Jamal Crawford. The guy is under contract until 2010-2011 season and making just under $10 million until his last year when he makes slightly over $10 million.

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/new_york.htm

Denver now has a shot at inking a shooter in the offseason...Peja?????????? Probably not...

But can Nene get resigned? Will Evans be retained? Denver might win the Northwest and maybe sneak out a 1st Round win, but I'm not looking for much else.

I'm hearing rumors that Freg Hoiberg may be on the teams radar because the Nuggets are saying they will ink a shooter for the streatch run...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Fred "The Mayor" Hoiberg or Wes Person? Who has the sweeter touch? I'd like to see Wes back here, but doubt it'll happen.

Anybody sign Sprewell lately? Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Fred "The Mayor" Hoiberg or Wes Person? Who has the sweeter touch? I'd like to see Wes back here, but doubt it'll happen.
> 
> Anybody sign Sprewell lately? Hahahahahaha!


Spreewell is getting a look from the Spurs...where old players go to die.

Hoiberg led the league in 3 percentage last season I believe and he's younger than Person. I don't like Wes and wouldn't mind seeing him stay away.

Any chance DerMarr can find his shot in the second half?


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

That woudl be the best scenario.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenyon is gone


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice to have Evans, but I'm not a big fan of Patterson. I've been dealing with his trouble making up here in Portland for some time. However I do think he will contribute on the court, it's just team chemistry I worry about.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom said:


> Kenyon is gone


Say what ?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

evans contract ends after this year...RIGHT???

we should just cut smith and have hodge come back...

we still need a shooter :nonono:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Say what ?


I'm kidding


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tom said:


> Kenyon is gone


well i think ur full of **** cuz i dont see nothing...

but it would make sense to give kmart away for a shooter straight up, now that we have evans...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Nuggs team should have tried to move Najera with Nene to NY for Q Richardson and a 2nd rounder...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> well i think ur full of **** cuz i dont see nothing...
> 
> but it would make sense to give kmart away for a shooter straight up, now that we have evans...


Let Kenyon continue to get healthy and have many more games like he did against the Mavs. His trade value will be a lot higher this summer. Then resign Nene and Evans


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom said:


> I'm kidding


Got me, you did. I was searching the Net for some news on Kenyon.

The Nuggets did the right thing in keeping K-Mart. :clap:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Smith is a shooter, he just sucks at everything else. Ruben was the only guy on the Blazers that played 100% every game, all game. I'm pissed we traded him. He's great in the open court and on the fast break, he's strong as hell for being 6 foot 5. He'll post up anybody (good and bad). He works real hard for offensive rebounds and put backs. You guys just got two of the hardest working players in the league (Ruben and Reggie). I'm jealous. ;___;


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Great deal for the Nuggets. Getting Evans really helps out considering the absences of K-Mart and Nene.

Still didn't get the shooter that they really needed though.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Nuggs team should have tried to move Najera with Nene to NY for Q Richardson and a 2nd rounder...


ya...uhhh...no thanks...


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

You guys will love Reggie----& occasionally he'll piss you off, but his hustle, heart, & work ethic will make you love him more. Obviously he is an awesome rebounder, but he also brings tons of energy, esp. at the beginning of games. I like him better as a starter (on the Sonics at least) & it will be interesting to see him come off the bench for another team. 

Apparently Bob Hill likes soft players that don't work hard, so Danny/Reggie were booted for Radman & 20 yr olds. I don't mind playing the young centers, it was starting Radman over Reggie that I didn't understand....maybe it was to increase his trade value, who knows, but the fact that Hill had Vlad start over a hard worker like Reggie really irked me.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

myELFboy said:


> You guys will love Reggie----& occasionally he'll piss you off, but his hustle, heart, & work ethic will make you love him more. Obviously he is an awesome rebounder, but he also brings tons of energy, esp. at the beginning of games. I like him better as a starter (on the Sonics at least) & it will be interesting to see him come off the bench for another team.
> 
> Apparently Bob Hill likes soft players that don't work hard, so Danny/Reggie were booted for Radman & 20 yr olds. I don't mind playing the young centers, it was starting Radman over Reggie that I didn't understand....maybe it was to increase his trade value, who knows, but the fact that Hill had Vlad start over a hard worker like Reggie really irked me.


Good post!

The Nuggets really needed some more 'Najera' type guys that want to play and give 100%.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I've loved Reggie since Iowa...he is a man.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Tom said:


> I've loved Reggie since Iowa...he is a man.


Reggie Evans is a punk. He'll celebrate in the opponent's face every shot your team makes like it was a game-winning buzzer beater, but if the opponent does the same in his face, he gets all testy about it. He's real good at dishing it, but can't take it back.

Punk.

PBF


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Tell him that to his face :angel:


----------

